# اللهجة المصرية : من يوم ما جه/ من نهار ما جه



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

أريد معرفة معنى ( ما جِه ) في هذه الابيات للشاعر حسين السيد، وما فائدة هذه الكلمة في الابيات ؟

دي كل حاجه اتغيرت .. قدام عينيّا
وكل شيء في الدنيا حلو .. بقول ده ليّا
و اي حاجه ألمسها تحلو في إيديّا
و ده من نهار حبك ( ما جِه ) وسلّم عليّا


القصيدة : في يوم وليلة


وشكراً


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

تعبير من يوم ما+فعل، أو من ساعة ما+فعل، أو من نهار ما+ فعل يشبه التركيب الفصيح: منذ أن+فعل.
أي: كل ما ألمسه يصبح جميلاً، وذلك منذ اليوم الذي بدأ فيه حبك لي، أو: منذ أن أحببتك


----------



## A doctor

يا سلام عليك يا شرين 

ربنا يخليكي

متشكره

وهل كلمة ( جِه ) تعني أتى ؟؟


----------



## cherine

عفوًا.
نعم، جِه من الفعل الفصيح (جاءً) وتُنطق في القاهرة جِه (والهاء لا تكاد تُنطق) وفي الإسكندرية جَه، وأيضًا الهاء لا تكاد تظهر. بل قد أقول إن الهاء خطأ أصلاً، وأننا نقول جا -في الإسكندرية- وجي في القاهرة، لأننا عند نفي الفعل نقول (ماجاش) وليس (ما جاهش).


----------



## Schem

أليست الهاء منطوقة في الصعيد؟


----------



## cherine

بصراحة، لست متأكدة، وإن كنت لا أستبعد ذلك.


----------



## A doctor

وهل هناك فرق في الذي قاله احمد رامي  
ألاقي قلبي أنا حبه ما جه على بال

وقول الضمراني :
هواك عمره ما جه على بال


بقول الشاعر حسين السيد
ده من نهار حبك ما جه وسلم عليا

؟؟


----------



## cherine

لا فارق. جه = جاء.


----------



## A doctor

اقصد التعبير ( ما جه ) هو نفس المعنى في كل من كلام احمد رامي والضمراني والسيد

أم أن معنى ( ما جه ) في كلام السيد مختلف عن معناه في كلام رامي والضمراني ؟


----------



## إسكندراني

عمره ما جا/جي = لم يأت أبدا


----------



## cherine

amro hakami said:


> اقصد التعبير ( ما جه ) هو نفس المعنى في كل من كلام احمد رامي والضمراني والسيد
> 
> أم أن معنى ( ما جه ) في كلام السيد مختلف عن معناه في كلام رامي والضمراني ؟


نعم، المعنى مختلف. 
في كلام رامي والضمراني، الفعل منفي، ويعني "لم يأتِ"، بينما في كلام حسين السيد المعنى: منذ أن جاء حبُّك​


----------



## A doctor

الله محيي اللهجة المصرية ومن أحببنا فيها ومن علمنا هذه اللهجة العظيمة


الشكر كل الشكر موصول للاخت شرين والاخ اسكندراني


----------

